# Zero Station Bunker - August 2015



## SlimJim (Aug 17, 2015)

Out and about and with plenty of time to kill at the moment, me and Konrad dropped in on this little gem!

It's a Zero Station - which is essentially a hideout for a clandestine radio operator who would report enemy troop movements back to HQ in the event of an invasion. The information would be obtained via various spies and would be dead dropped in a location for the radio operator to pick up.

Not a big site, but it's really got a wonderful vibe to it. There aren't many of these left in the UK that are in such good nick and it's obvious that someone has been looking after it, as they've cut a path in the undergrowth to it and stuck a cover over the entrances.

The main entrance. The emphasis of this dugout is concealment rather than anything else, hence why it's relatively shallow underground.


Main Entrance by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Inside the main chamber. It's similar to a Nissen Hut. This will probably fall through in time.


Zero by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Asbestos pipes provided ventilation to the bunker.


Hello Again, Asbestos! by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Escape tunnel at the back. It was muddy and infested with spiders. I don't normally worry about spiders, but when they're dropping on your head it's not pleasant.


Escape Tunnel...A.K.A. Spider Town... by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Video (apologies for the swearing + also the dodgy camera angle towards the end because I knocked it on the ceiling when the spider dropped on me!):


Thanks for looking!


----------



## zender126 (Aug 17, 2015)

Good to see this is still intact, the spiders were all around the entrance hatch when i last went :-o


----------



## Rubex (Aug 17, 2015)

Love the video and very funny too! It reminds me of I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2015)

Blimey you have been busy! Excellent find, thanks for sharing


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice one mate !! Done this a few years back and yes that escape tunnel is legendary for its spider infestation !!!!


----------



## smiler (Aug 17, 2015)

I enjoyed looking at your pics and video Jim, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice one, great video too


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2015)

Great shots and a very entertaining video.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice work, not sure I have seen one before


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2015)

They are very rare indeed, and this one is by far the best condition I've seen one in.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 18, 2015)

Liking this! You and konrad have been busy


----------



## FFerret (Aug 19, 2015)

Good to see that the site is still in reasonable condition.

Did you notice the trace marks in the bark of one of the tree near the entrance where the aerial used to be strung up?


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 19, 2015)

FFerret said:


> Good to see that the site is still in reasonable condition.
> 
> Did you notice the trace marks in the bark of one of the tree near the entrance where the aerial used to be strung up?



Didn't notice any, although I was hoping that there would be some like the wrecked one in East Sussex.


----------



## Potter (Aug 19, 2015)

Is this Cold War era?


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 20, 2015)

Potter said:


> Is this Cold War era?



Nope, WW2 era!


----------



## Squirrelcatcher (Nov 7, 2015)

A great shame that this will eventually fall in and we'll lose a small but quirky part of our history. Well done for capturing it.


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 7, 2015)

Squirrelcatcher said:


> A great shame that this will eventually fall in and we'll lose a small but quirky part of our history. Well done for capturing it.



Best example I know of in the SouthEast. There's another one, but it's collapsed. It's my understanding that a lot of Aux and Zero bunkers were blown up after the war. I reckon there's 1 or 2 knocking about that still haven't been found in the UK though, it's a possibility.


----------

